# a storm in the city...!



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Here are some pics I took from the balcony of my girlfriend's appartment here in Thessaloniki yesterday. There was a summer storm (kind of usual here...) last night and here it is what I shot!

This is the view of the night in silence.....







And the show begins....!!!!




































And when the night became day because of the lightnings...!






Generally there where no burst noises from the lightnings but the optical show was great...! It is the first time I attempt this and I am soooo excited!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2010)

wow.
not thunder? really? i thought there was always thunder with lightning.
did you say thunderstorms are typical? they are here...especially in the summer


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe I could not listen to them....They were quite far from the place I was...! So maybe you are right...! 
Storms here are not often in summer (although the last 5 years they are...) but they are typical... Sudden pours of rain and a little bit of lightnings...hehe... sometimes there is hail too...but it is quite rare...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2010)

amazing pics! was your girlfriend standing back telling you 'you're crazy'..?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 25, 2010)

Wonderful photos! :clap: Too cool!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool shots dude! Funny, last night there was a big electrical storm here as well, but not the intensity level of yours. I have to echo the idea that it is really weird you heard no thunder. In Florida I remember electrical storms that would literally send you into the closet shaking for all their intensity.

Nice job on catching it "on pixels".


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice, must be hot! 
I've seen electrical storms w/out thunder; cool!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad you like them!!!! 

Charles, actually my girlfriend was next to me trying to take pictures of the phenomenon on her own....hehe...! And she did manage to capture a couple of them using only her mobile phone camera....

Tom the electrical storms you describe are the best...! I love this sound...! Last year (as far as I remember...) I was at a friend's balcony during a storm, when suddenly a thunder stroke the lightning rod of a block of flats a few metres away from where we were and the result was a deafening sound like an explosion.....! I wonder why the people in the block of flats the thunder hit did not realise a thing of what happened...! LOL


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2010)

Not easy to capture lightning. Good job!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome photos! I've never tried that before. Did you have to take a lot to get these ones that turned out so good?

I've seen lots of lightning without thunder. Not sure how that all works.


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you all!!!!

Kevin I used an option of the camera (High drive 2) that u use when driving or for fast moving objects and takes pictures quite fast one after the other. It also has a precapture option available so when I pushed the button to take the "storm" of shots, it had already stored in memory some previous captions.... so I guess I picked the right camera... .


----------



## Bolero (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey good photos, it's not easy to capture lightening but you did great.

My wife (Vasiliki) has been to your home town before, although she is from Pyrgos.

Thanks for sharing, one day I hope to go there too and witness something like that.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree: good pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks!!!

Bolero, your wife has the same name as my mom does! If you ever come to Greece please contact me...


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmmm, lightning without thunder? Sounds like an alien invasion. Better call Tom Cruise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6c07v8kfM


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2010)

PHRAG said:


> Hmmmm, lightning without thunder? Sounds like an alien invasion. Better call Tom Cruise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6c07v8kfM



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Bolero (Jul 28, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Bolero, your wife has the same name as my mom does! If you ever come to Greece please contact me...



Thanks, I will let you know. We plan to come there in a few years.

;-)

Darren


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool!!!!


----------

